# Securing lawn tractor in trailer



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes we just moved our lawn tractor the other day, We took out the divider and the centre pole and drove up the ramp into the trailer, I put a rimless tire in the front tied to the front center pole to act as a buffer, then tied a rope from the tractor to this centre front pole to help hold it snug against the tire. Then blocked behind the back wheels to help stabilize, Also don't forget to set the tractor brake on after loading and before loading lift the mower deck to it's highest position so it clears the little bumps going in.

I also put a board ( I used a 2x4) along the top of the ramp to help lift it over the edge going into the trailer.

the tractor rides well this way. No stomping when we stop at lights.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I would suggest brake on the tractor engaged (if it has one); wheel chocks (wedges); and if there are internal tie rings or spots to tie, tie the tractor to them from the tractor axles (or something sturdy like that). It should travel quite nicely.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You've probably already moved the tractor by now, but still need to get it home unscathed.


I use those yellow wide web straps that have a ratchet design for tightening the strap.
Since you are using your stock trailer you can thread the strap around either front or rear axle, then have the 2 ends slip under the door and hook to the trailer bumper area...
If you have a slam gate, perfect...use it to hold the tractor against as was suggested a tire to act as a front bumper pressure hold. Then do that strap...
The strap needs to be snug but not ridiculous as the tractor will not move easily once blocked in place.
I use steel ramps to run the tractor into my trailer as they are good length and give a decent angle not to catch the grass guard going up or down.
I've done this with my own lawn cutting tractor in my stock trailer...works easy and no fuss. :smile:

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Also make sure your mowing deck is in up position as high as possible .


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

We drive the 4 wheelers into the stock trailer routinely when we move cattle. And do nothing more than putting it into park and setting the brake. Haven't had a problem. 



If your lawn tractor doesn't have a "brake" that you can set, then chock up the wheels and head on your way. In my mind, it's little different when you are hauling something inside an enclosed horse trailer versus on an open flatbed.


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the ideas. We haven't hauled the beast yet, due to snow. I'm not too worried about losing it on the road, just don't want to damage my trailer too much. We live on a curvy road, so the tie strap ideas are appreciated.


----------

